# Tiger will win 2014 Open



## CMAC (Jul 15, 2014)

Just marking my card early as watching him play in the practice rounds he is swinging beautifully and within himself.

That, and the fact he has won there before and you can get 20/1 on Tiger makes putting down Â£50 on the nose a worthwhile gamble. New set of clubs and Driver if he wins:mmm:


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 15, 2014)

20/1....hmmmm


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 15, 2014)

Collection on Sunday isn't going to miss a tenner - hmmm...


----------



## One Planer (Jul 15, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Just marking my card early as watching him play in the practice rounds he is swinging beautifully and within himself.

That, and the fact he has won there before and you can get 20/1 on Tiger makes putting down Â£50 on the nose a worthwhile gamble. New set of clubs and Driver if he wins:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Certainly good odds, considering the calibre of the player.

My money would be moving more towards Justin Rose at present after his display in the Scottish Open last week.


----------



## Stuey01 (Jul 15, 2014)

Can't see it. No way, no how.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2014)

Can think of better things to waste Â£50 on


----------



## triple_bogey (Jul 15, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Just marking my card early as watching him play in the practice rounds he is swinging beautifully and within himself.

That, and the fact he has won there before and you can get 20/1 on Tiger makes putting down Â£50 on the nose a worthwhile gamble. New set of clubs and Driver if he wins:mmm:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JCW (Jul 15, 2014)

Tiger win the open , each way bet be good as he knows how to do it but he do well to make the cut , you cant play just 2 rounds of competition golf then turn up and open the tap and hope your game will flow , once he starts getting the bad bounce and a few bad shots and the odd miss putt he will find its not so good , we have all been down the range and hit it like god then go on the course and hit hit like a clown .....................sorry but i just dont see it


----------



## la_lucha (Jul 15, 2014)

25/1 on Ladbrokes.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 15, 2014)

Nae chance!


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 15, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Just marking my card early as watching him play in the practice rounds he is swinging beautifully and within himself.

That, and the fact he has won there before and you can get 20/1 on Tiger makes putting down Â£50 on the nose a worthwhile gamble. New set of clubs and Driver if he wins:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Great to hear his practice is going well and I look forward to seeing him play in the flesh on Friday :thup:

Anyone who believes Tiger has no chance is obviously a bit stupid!!!


----------



## CMAC (Jul 15, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Great to hear his practice is going well and I look forward to seeing him play in the flesh on Friday :thup:

Anyone who believes Tiger has no chance is obviously a bit stupid!!!
		
Click to expand...






thanks to triple bogey for image:thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 15, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Great to hear his practice is going well and I look forward to seeing him play in the flesh on Friday :thup:

Anyone who believes Tiger has no chance is obviously a bit stupid!!!
		
Click to expand...




CMAC said:



View attachment 11478



thanks to triple bogey for image:thup:
		
Click to expand...



Same here!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2014)

Mate has put a tenner on him missing the cut at 30/1 - think that's a better safer bet


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't think he'll win, and I don't gamble, but since I heard the odds were 20-1 this morning I've been thinking of having a tenner on him.


----------



## fundy (Jul 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Mate has put a tenner on him missing the cut at 30/1 - think that's a better safer bet
		
Click to expand...

Unless you have another mate whos offered him a stupid price then your mate is lying, no chance he got 30/1 on him missing the cut. 7/2 biggest price about


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 15, 2014)

fundy said:



			Unless you have another mate whos offered him a stupid price then your mate is lying, no chance he got 30/1 on him missing the cut. 7/2 biggest price about
		
Click to expand...

Beat me to it:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2014)

fundy said:



			Unless you have another mate whos offered him a stupid price then your mate is lying, no chance he got 30/1 on him missing the cut. 7/2 biggest price about
		
Click to expand...


No idea when he got it or from who but will find out. 

Oh and people who think Tiger hasn't got a chance aren't stupid - they are basing that and the evidence witnessed this year in regards his injury and his two rounds since the operation.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No idea when he got it or from who but will find out. 

Oh and people who think Tiger hasn't got a chance aren't stupid - they are basing that and the evidence witnessed this year in regards his injury and his two rounds since the operation.
		
Click to expand...

He certainly didn't get it from a bookie.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 15, 2014)

Back tiger at 20s on betfair & he only needs a good 1st round & you could be quids in.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No idea when he got it or from who but will find out. 

Oh and people who think Tiger hasn't got a chance aren't stupid - they are basing that and the evidence witnessed this year in regards his injury and his two rounds since the operation.
		
Click to expand...

Well if he even makes the cut your going to look stupid aren't you, and your mate odbviously talks as much nonsense as you... 30/1 to miss the cut :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Well if he even makes the cut your going to look stupid aren't you, and your mate odbviously talks as much nonsense as you... 30/1 to miss the cut :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Why would I look stupid ? 

If he doesn't win does that mean you look stupid ?


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why would I look stupid ? 

If he doesn't win does that mean you look stupid ?
		
Click to expand...

No because I haven't once said he will win for sure but you seem pretty adamant that he will have a bad tournament and more than likely miss the cut.

Why don't bore off and go stick pins in your Tiger voodoo doll... or is it a Suarez one now?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			No because I haven't once said he will win for sure but you seem pretty adamant that he will have a bad tournament and more than likely miss the cut.

Why don't bore off and go stick pins in your Tiger voodoo doll... or is it a Suarez one now?
		
Click to expand...

I just don't think he has a chance to win based on this years evidence and his operation - simple as that.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 15, 2014)

I like his attitude, he's certainly a competitor....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/golf/28313388

Hard to see him winning the Open so soon after a lay off for major surgery, especially since his form hadn't been great before the surgery, but good luck to him.....


----------



## triple_bogey (Jul 15, 2014)

Cheers LP, you have managed once again mess up another fine thread.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2014)

triple_bogey said:



			Cheers LP, you have managed once again mess up another fine thread. 





Click to expand...


Because I said I believe Woods won't win the thread is messed up ?


----------



## triple_bogey (Jul 15, 2014)

Take a leaf out of ''FairwayDodger's'' book on how to reply without rubbing other members up the wrong way. But obviously you don't see it that way, many others do..........

Also, if you could find out where you're friend got his odds from that would be great......might place a sum down myself.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2014)

triple_bogey said:



			Take a leaf out of ''FairwayDodger's'' book on how to reply without rubbing other members up the wrong way. But obviously you don't see it that way, many others do..........

Also, if you could find out where you're friend got his odds from that would be great......might place a sum down myself. 

Click to expand...

As opposed to it being declared that anyone who believes Woods won't win is stupid ! 

I mentioned a bet someone made - simple as that. 

Some people think he will win some think he won't both are valid and acceptable opinions- neither are stupid and both opinions are valid.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 15, 2014)

Regardless of if I think tiger will win or not,at 30/1 to miss the cut I'm all over it.


----------



## Joff (Jul 15, 2014)

I think people jump down liverpoolphil's throat because they try to make him bite. Sad really, he's said nothing wrong here.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 15, 2014)

Joff said:



			I think people jump down liverpoolphil's throat because they try to make him bite. Sad really, he's said nothing wrong here.
		
Click to expand...

30/1 was wrong. 
Maybe he miss heard is mate.


----------



## triple_bogey (Jul 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I mentioned a bet someone made - simple as that.
		
Click to expand...

So I take it was made up? I get the feeling you are trying to wiggle out from proving this:


Liverpoolphil said:



			Mate has put a tenner on him missing the cut at 30/1 - think that's a better safer bet
		
Click to expand...

A quick ring to said mate will put all of this to rest. :thup:


----------



## la_lucha (Jul 15, 2014)

Joff said:



			I think people jump down liverpoolphil's throat because they try to make him bite. Sad really, he's said nothing wrong here.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Plus half the field will miss the cut, only one can win. Therefore by the laws of odds what Phil said is factually correct.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 15, 2014)

nnnn 30/1 for tiger to miss the cut....er no.


----------



## Joff (Jul 15, 2014)

So he said something potentially wrong? Most of the swing advice on this forum is wrong. In fact almost all of it is.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 15, 2014)

Reasonable value at 20/1, but that still only translates to less than 5% probability of winning. 

If he puts away his driver and keeps his patience, he has got to have a shout.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 15, 2014)

Obviously everybody has a chance but Tiger wont win. 25/1 is still stinking value imo.

0-16 in majors since 2008 and he has been in much better nick than he is now and still not won.

Nostalgia clouding peoples judgement here 

I have him a 40/1 shot for this.


----------



## ger147 (Jul 15, 2014)

22/1 each way with top 7 places paid, mmm...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 15, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Obviously everybody has a chance but Tiger wont win. 25/1 is still stinking value imo.

0-16 in majors since 2008 and he has been in much better nick than he is now and still not won.

Nostalgia clouding peoples judgement here 

I have him a 40/1 shot for this.
		
Click to expand...

How many places you paying for EW?


----------



## Val (Jul 15, 2014)

Tiger has no chance, I'd put my house on it.

He hasn't had 4 competitive rounds since March.

I'll go as far to say he'll be lucky to make the cut


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 15, 2014)

Bookies don't know what to expect that's why he is 20/1 , the might not make much on him but wont get fleeced if he finds form .. 

IMO its not a price to make you dash out to get on it , 

but anyone who says Tiger has NO chance , have short memory's



EDIT ... Sorry Martin , was posting at same time as you , just my thoughts on it mate


----------



## Birchy (Jul 15, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			How many places you paying for EW?
		
Click to expand...

If I had the money I would lay the knackers off him 

Its like people backing England to win the world cup, living in cloud cuckoo land :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Bookies don't know what to expect that's why he is 20/1 , the might not make much on him but wont get fleeced if he finds form .. 

IMO its not a price to make you dash out to get on it , 

but anyone who says Tiger has NO chance , have short memory's
		
Click to expand...

Has something happened in recent memory though or back to when he won at Hoylake the last time ?


----------



## Val (Jul 15, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Bookies don't know what to expect that's why he is 20/1 , the might not make much on him but wont get fleeced if he finds form .. 

IMO its not a price to make you dash out to get on it , 

but anyone who says Tiger has NO chance , have short memory's



EDIT ... Sorry Martin , was posting at same time as you , just my thoughts on it mate
		
Click to expand...

No probs Bill, dhort memory's maybe, there are a few in better form who have majors that people would shoot down with no chance. Rory for example.


----------



## gripitripit (Jul 15, 2014)

Open a new account with Paddy Power over the phone and get triple the odds! 

Rose 40/1
Rory 45/1
Tiger 66/1


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Has something happened in recent memory though or back to when he won at Hoylake the last time ?
		
Click to expand...

Short memory of Tiger , IF and i say IF he is fully fit , IMO he is always in with a chance of winning  in every comp he tees it up in ,


----------



## shewy (Jul 15, 2014)

Very weather dependant, if it blows then Rory has no chance, can't see tiger doing much either, smart money would be a top 5 for rose, Donald, Kutcher, right where's my skybet app


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Short memory of Tiger , IF and i say IF he is fully fit , IMO he is always in with a chance of winning  in every comp he tees it up in ,
		
Click to expand...


Yes IF but it's 4 bruising rounds with punishing rough and tough weather and he hasn't been able to do it over 4 rounds in the majors since 2008 - he still,has knee issues even without the back issues. Before 2008 and he is up there every time and he would be around on the 4th day - now I think it's mainly in the masters as that's the less punishing course physically for him


----------



## Big D 88 (Jul 15, 2014)

Whilst i wouldnt back Tiger at 20/1...i wouldnt personally lay him off at 20/1

I would, however, love to have a bit of 30/1 for him missing the cut. Bet365 have him at 11/4 to do so!!


----------



## User20205 (Jul 15, 2014)

It's the odds that make it attractive, but he's played no competitive golf and will his back stand 4 rounds. 

If he does pull it off, is it a bigger story than Jack winning the masters at 46?


----------



## Val (Jul 15, 2014)

therod said:



			It's the odds that make it attractive, but he's played no competitive golf and will his back stand 4 rounds. 

If he does pull it off, is it a bigger story than Jack winning the masters at 46?
		
Click to expand...

IMO yes


----------



## colint (Jul 15, 2014)

If the weather is right he's got a chance, definitely of top 6 which is why I've backed him e/w


----------



## Birchy (Jul 15, 2014)

colint said:



			If the weather is right he's* got a chance, definitely of top 6 which is why I've backed him e/w*

Click to expand...

To be honest you could say that for at least 50 players in the field.


----------



## Piece (Jul 15, 2014)

Only way Tiger wins if he chip and putts like the good old days. The driving is less of an issue for me.

My three tips: Dubuisson, Gallacher and Fowler.


----------



## 3565 (Jul 15, 2014)

Any odds on him NOT to win a Major again? I'll take it! :thup:


----------



## colint (Jul 15, 2014)

Birchy said:



			To be honest you could say that for at least 50 players in the field.
		
Click to expand...

Lots have  chance, but not many have Tigers experience of handling the pressure in the final few holes. I think the fact that he probably won't use the driver all week helps as well


----------



## Imurg (Jul 15, 2014)

colint said:



			Lots have  chance, but not many have Tigers experience of handling the pressure in the final few holes. I think the fact that he probably won't use the driver all week helps as well
		
Click to expand...

Will he be able to leave the driver in the bag?
I know it's not been bad weather but Hoylake in 06 was parched and solid - will he get the run he needs taking irons off the tee..?


----------



## JCW (Jul 15, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Great to hear his practice is going well and I look forward to seeing him play in the flesh on Friday :thup:

Anyone who believes Tiger has no chance is obviously a bit stupid!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ok then ,  name your price , too many good players in form for him to beat , he has a chance coz he bought a ticket just like the lottery .....................EYG


----------



## Sweep (Jul 15, 2014)

therod said:



			It's the odds that make it attractive, but he's played no competitive golf and will his back stand 4 rounds. 

If he does pull it off, is it a bigger story than Jack winning the masters at 46?
		
Click to expand...

IMO no.
He's what? 10 years younger and won one major with a broken(ish) leg.
I don't think he will win though.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 15, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I don't think he'll win, and I don't gamble, but since I heard the odds were 20-1 this morning I've been thinking of having a tenner on him.
		
Click to expand...

It's a slippery slope.


----------



## Sweep (Jul 15, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Will he be able to leave the driver in the bag?
I know it's not been bad weather but Hoylake in 06 was parched and solid - will he get the run he needs taking irons off the tee..?
		
Click to expand...

He hates his driver. In fact he lives in fear of it. You'd have to pay him to take driver at Hoylake.
My tip GMac. But that is why I don't bet.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As opposed to it being declared that anyone who believes Woods won't win is stupid ! 

I mentioned a bet someone made - simple as that. 

Some people think he will win some think he won't both are valid and acceptable opinions- neither are stupid and both opinions are valid.
		
Click to expand...

Again you have misread something... What I said was anyone who believes Woods can't win is stupid!!!

Seriously Phillip read posts before you rush in to get another notch on that post count :thup:

Should have gone to specsavers :mmm:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 15, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Will he be able to leave the driver in the bag?
I know it's not been bad weather but Hoylake in 06 was parched and solid - will he get the run he needs taking irons off the tee..?
		
Click to expand...

No he won't, the course will be playing much longer this year and I think he will have little option other than to use driver on certain holes. Everyone knows driver is his weakness and I suspect this week it will be his nemesis. 

You can never rule him out but I will be very surprised if he is in contention come Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Duckster (Jul 15, 2014)

Followed him for about 5 or 6 holes today, iron off every tee and all of them being his low "stinger" with a touch of draw.  Was in perfect position on the fairway every time.  However you could see his short game wasn't close to what he'd need to win.

Would never write him off as an e/w bet, but would be surprised if he won.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 15, 2014)

Tiger won't win this week. I'm convinced of that. He may feature but I think there are too many good golfers playing who no longer fear him


----------



## DaveM (Jul 15, 2014)

Sorry but anyone who backs Tiger. Brings to mind the old saying "a fool and his money etc".


----------



## tsped83 (Jul 15, 2014)

Team Tiger here! And odds of 60/1 with Paddypower over the phone??! Why not, have a bang on that says Mr Winstone.


----------



## r11john (Jul 15, 2014)

Bet ya a dozen Srixon z stars he won't lift claret jug?


----------



## Val (Jul 15, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Again you have misread something... What I said was anyone who believes Woods can't win is stupid!!!

Seriously Phillip read posts before you rush in to get another notch on that post count :thup:

Should have gone to specsavers :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

He has as much chance of winning as the any local pro or amateur who has qualified, however anyone who thinks he will win is deluded, he has no chance. He says he's hitting the ball well, I'm hitting the ball we'll but it didn't stop Liverbirdie taking some cash off me tonight.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 16, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			Team Tiger here! And odds of 60/1 with Paddypower over the phone??! Why not, have a bang on that says Mr Winstone.
		
Click to expand...

How the hell did you get 60/1?


----------



## Val (Jul 16, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			How the hell did you get 60/1?
		
Click to expand...

Some are offering 3 times the odds if you open an account


----------



## CMAC (Jul 16, 2014)

press conference with Tiger today. He was asked "after long lay off whats an acceptable finish" Answer "1st, i play to win"


:clap:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 16, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			Team Tiger here! And odds of 60/1 with Paddypower over the phone??! Why not, have a bang on that says Mr Winstone.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying he won't win it,but Rose would be better value at 42/1 IMO.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 16, 2014)

r11john said:



			Bet ya a dozen Srixon z stars he won't lift claret jug?
		
Click to expand...

So we can get 22/1 at at bookies & you're offering evens
Mug bet


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 16, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			So we can get 22/1 at at bookies & you're offering evens
Mug bet
		
Click to expand...

or 66/1 with a new account! I was thinking same.


----------



## CMAC (Jul 16, 2014)

to all the naysayers who question if his back will hold up to 4 rounds


you do realise his 'back' has played more than 4 rounds this week

and it's not a gruelling marine obstacle course, it's walking without carrying anything and swinging a golf club:smirk: something he's done since he was 2


----------



## User20205 (Jul 16, 2014)

CMAC said:



			and it's not a gruelling marine obstacle course, it's walking without carrying anything and swinging a golf club:smirk: something he's done since he was 2
		
Click to expand...

......which has caused him to be injured for most of the last 6 years.

I wouldn't mind if he did well, I thought he spoke really well in his press conference yesterday. I don't think he'll win though.

If he managed to however it would be a story.

Would you fancy him if it wasn't at hoylake  or st Andrews?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh for the people that asked the bet was to miss the cut in both remaining majors and from Jennings


----------



## Slab (Jul 16, 2014)

Sweep said:



			He hates his driver. In fact he lives in fear of it. You'd have to pay him to take driver at Hoylake.
*My tip GMac.* But that is why I don't bet.
		
Click to expand...

Hope so I have him in the sweep


Edit: Ha, I just noticed who posted the tip :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Jul 16, 2014)

I fancy an upset and someone outside of the main head-liners to plot their way around who has been having a decent year to date, someone like Danny Willett, you heard it here first :smirk:


----------



## colint (Jul 16, 2014)

CMAC said:



			press conference with Tiger today. He was asked "after long lay off whats an acceptable finish" Answer "1st, i play to win"


:clap:
		
Click to expand...

Love hearing that, much better than some of the bland rubbish you get at some press conferences


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jul 16, 2014)

I'd love to see Tiger win this week. It would be the biggest comeback of all time!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2014)

Steve Bamford said:



			I'd love to see Tiger win this week. It would be the biggest comeback of all time!
		
Click to expand...

Not going to happen imo. I fancy a European and would love to see someone like Donald do it. I have a gut feeling Jimenez might have a decent week


----------



## Val (Jul 16, 2014)

Right now after this little love in, anybody but Tiger would do


----------



## JCW (Jul 16, 2014)

Steve Bamford said:



			I'd love to see Tiger win this week. It would be the biggest comeback of all time!
		
Click to expand...

I will eat my Titleist golf hat if he does , pass the salt ...............................EYG


----------



## CMAC (Jul 16, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not going to happen imo. I fancy a European and would love to see someone like Donald do it. I have a gut feeling Jimenez might have a decent week
		
Click to expand...

no chance for either of them


----------



## Val (Jul 16, 2014)

CMAC said:



			no chance for either of them

Click to expand...

Better chance than your big prediction Mr WUM


----------



## CMAC (Jul 16, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Better chance than your big prediction Mr WUM
		
Click to expand...

Guy who has won 14 majors against two guys with none, not even within sniffing distance- Nae chance!


WUM?


----------



## Scrindle (Jul 16, 2014)

I've backed Tiger on the 'Fair. Not because I think he will win, however, but because I am hopeful that he will have a decent first round causing the odds to lower so I can trade off and win either way.

I wouldn't go out there and say there's no chance of him winning, but I don't think an outright bet without an exit strategy is the right call.


----------



## Val (Jul 16, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Guy who has won 14 majors against two guys with none, not even within sniffing distance- Nae chance!


WUM?
		
Click to expand...

Wind up merchant.

Tiger hasn't hit a ball in earnest in months and missed the cut in his last event by miles and you now reckon he'll win the biggest event of the golfing calendar. I reckon Donald and Jiminez will finish higher on the leaderboard


----------



## Val (Jul 16, 2014)

Let me ask you tiger backers this, who is more likely to win, tiger or rose?


----------



## JCW (Jul 16, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Let me ask you tiger backers this, who is more likely to win, tiger or rose?
		
Click to expand...

Lee westwood at 70/1


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 16, 2014)

JCW said:



			Lee westwood at 70/1
		
Click to expand...

<splutter> Tiger has more chance!


----------



## cookelad (Jul 16, 2014)

Scrindle said:



			I've backed Tiger on the 'Fair. Not because I think he will win, however, but because I am hopeful that he will have a decent first round causing the odds to lower so I can trade off and win either way.

I wouldn't go out there and say there's no chance of him winning, but I don't think an outright bet without an exit strategy is the right call.
		
Click to expand...

Clever - I like it!


----------



## CMAC (Jul 16, 2014)

Scrindle said:



			I've backed Tiger on the 'Fair. Not because I think he will win, however, but because I am hopeful that he will have a decent first round causing the odds to lower so I can trade off and win either way.

I wouldn't go out there and say there's no chance of him winning, but I don't think an outright bet without an exit strategy is the right call.
		
Click to expand...

I think this is clever but I don't understand it (or betting) can you elaborate for us weekend gamblers?


----------



## Birchy (Jul 16, 2014)

CMAC said:



			I think this is clever but I don't understand it (or betting) can you elaborate for us weekend gamblers?
		
Click to expand...

On Betfair you can back and lay bets. He has backed Tiger Woods at say 26 or 27 to 1 whatever he is on there at the moment.

If Tiger has a good first round his odds will be less and then he can lay a bet on him at lower odds.

The only downside is if Tiger doesn't do that well or starts limping in the first round his odds will go up and therefore you would probably have to let it ride or trade out for a loss.


----------



## CMAC (Jul 16, 2014)

Birchy said:



			On Betfair you can back and lay bets. He has backed Tiger Woods at say 26 or 27 to 1 whatever he is on there at the moment.

*If Tiger has a good first round his odds will be less and then he can lay a bet on him at lower odds.*

The only downside is if Tiger doesn't do that well or starts limping in the first round his odds will go up and therefore you would probably have to let it ride or trade out for a loss.
		
Click to expand...

nope not getting it- that means betting more money on him at lower odds doesn't it? I must be missing something (apart from a screw)


----------



## triple_bogey (Jul 16, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Let me ask you tiger backers this, who is more likely to win, tiger or rose?
		
Click to expand...

I'll still pick Tiger. Rose's record at The Open has not been so stellar. He won the US last year yet missed the cut at the following Open. Apart from his US Open win, his stats in the Majors is quite abysmal for a player of his talent.

Its been proven that Tiger can still produce the goods when overcoming adversity. Death of his father, ACL, swing changes etc........


----------



## Birchy (Jul 16, 2014)

CMAC said:



			nope not getting it- that means betting more money on him at lower odds doesn't it? I must be missing something (apart from a screw)
		
Click to expand...

No it means laying Tiger at lower odds. A bit like buying something and selling it on for a profit.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 16, 2014)

triple_bogey said:



			I'll still pick Tiger. Rose's record at The Open has not been so stellar. He won the US last year yet missed the cut at the following Open. Apart from his US Open win, his stats in the Majors is quite abysmal for a player of his talent.

Its been proven that Tiger can still produce the goods when overcoming adversity. Death of his father, ACL, swing changes etc........
		
Click to expand...

Hi Roey


----------



## triple_bogey (Jul 16, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Hi Roey 

Click to expand...

Yeah........I uh mean, oh bugger been found out


----------



## Val (Jul 16, 2014)

triple_bogey said:



			I'll still pick Tiger. Rose's record at The Open has not been so stellar. He won the US last year yet missed the cut at the following Open. Apart from his US Open win, his stats in the Majors is quite abysmal for a player of his talent.

Its been proven that Tiger can still produce the goods when overcoming adversity. Death of his father, ACL, swing changes etc........
		
Click to expand...

So let me get this right, you back history over form?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 16, 2014)

Valentino said:



			So let me get this right, you back history over form?
		
Click to expand...

Many players have own tournaments pre open and then not done anything at majors. Wasn't mickelson the first to ever win the week before the open and then the open?

as per the bookings, Rose is more likely too. But I wouldn't say there is great value in his bet as 12's or so don't make it a viable ew bet.


----------



## Val (Jul 16, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Many players have own tournaments pre open and then not done anything at majors. Wasn't mickelson the first to ever win the week before the open and then the open?

as per the bookings, Rose is more likely too. But I wouldn't say there is great value in his bet as 12's or so don't make it a viable ew bet.
		
Click to expand...

All very true but that wasn't my question. Do you back history over form? You suggest form but not at they odds. I'd also suggest form and I'll give you a guy in good links form who may be a good EW bet, Marc Warren, 3rd in the Scottish Open and won at final qualifying at Glasgow Gailes odds of 150/1.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 16, 2014)

Valentino said:



			All very true but that wasn't my question. Do you back history over form? You suggest form but not at they odds. I'd also suggest form and I'll give you a guy in good links form who may be a good EW bet, Marc Warren, 3rd in the Scottish Open and won at final qualifying at Glasgow Gailes odds of 150/1.
		
Click to expand...

Fair play to you if it comes in. But I would suggest a quali is a whole lot different to the Open. Places don't really effect my thoughts on bets either. Getting over the line does. 

Re you're original question. I think can be equally important. Granted with woods his recent from at majors hasn't been great as far as winning them is concerned. But, say this was 2001. If woods had missed a couple of events and someone won a few events. Wouod you have backed them of him. 

As as the saying goes. Class is permanent, form is temporary.


----------



## peterlav (Jul 16, 2014)

Really don't think Woods has any chance. I've had a little bet on him to miss the cut


----------



## Val (Jul 16, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Fair play to you if it comes in. But I would suggest a quali is a whole lot different to the Open. Places don't really effect my thoughts on bets either. Getting over the line does. 

Re you're original question. I think can be equally important. Granted with woods his recent from at majors hasn't been great as far as winning them is concerned. But, say this was 2001. If woods had missed a couple of events and someone won a few events. Wouod you have backed them of him. 

As as the saying goes. Class is permanent, form is temporary.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe in 2001 as he'd just won a few majors recently, right now he hasn't won a major in 6 years, he hasn't really hit a ball in anger in months and has just recovered from back surgery. It doesn't give any indication. That he'll be in the hunt at all, the fact that the odds are shorter for him missing the cut than winning it says a lot.

We'll know soon enough.


----------



## Scrindle (Jul 17, 2014)

CMAC said:



			nope not getting it- that means betting more money on him at lower odds doesn't it? I must be missing something (apart from a screw)
		
Click to expand...

Birchy explained it pretty well but essentially you can think of it like this.  In traditional betting you go to a bookie and pay your money for a betting slip.  If you win you win and if you lose, you walk away.

An easy way to think about Betfair is like a stock exchange. If you buy Tiger Woods Open Championship 2014 shares for a low price from speculators who think he'll probably do poorly, and then sell your shares back to the speculators when he is doing better than expected, for a higher price, you'll make money regardless of how he does in the end because you've already profited from your shares before the final result has come in.

It allows you to step into the shoes of the punter and the bookie, at the same time, which creates an interesting opportunity.  Since you're backing a result and then laying the same result (betting against it) at different odds, on an exchange, you can use some of your 'theoretical profit' to fund the lay since you're basically matching your own bet once all the bets made on the 'market' have been reconciled by the gambling company (Betfair, in this instance).

If I use an example it may help.

To make the figures simple let's say that I have backed Tiger to win at odds of 20/1 for Â£10.  I would end up with a Â£190 profit if he did so.  The first round finishes and Tiger has had a random storm and is leading by 3 or 4 strokes.  Everyone suddenly gets Tiger Fever and the odds drop down to 5/1 for him to win.  If I then bet against Tiger at odds of 5/1 with a liability of, say, Â£160, taken from the Â£190 of profit from my first bet should it come through, I would end up with a situation where no matter what the result of the Open is, I win Â£30 either way, having only risked Â£10 in the first place.  Essentially, it is the same as 'cashing out' at higher odds to limit your losses, except that you're cashing out at lower odds to make a profit that is outcome independent.

The return on the above example isn't particularly very good since the odds aren't going to flip very much, given the circumstances, but it may happen.

Typically you would do this during something like a tennis match where someone like Federer is playing against a not very good player and his betting odds are virtually 1 to 1 (let's say decimal odds of 1.02 or something).  You could bet against Federer winning for Â£1,000 while only risking Â£20 yourself because the odds are so low (Â£1,000 x 1.02 = Â£20 liability for Â£1,000 return).  All that has to happen is for Federer's serve to be broken and the odds might raise to something like 1.4/1.5, at which point you can immediately place another bet in favour of him winning this time, using your 'theoretical winnings', of Â£600 for example which would give you a situation where you end up winning Â£400 regardless of the outcome of the match.

You need a predictable sport like tennis to do it reliably.  Golf isn't very good for it, ironically, but I think the potential is there so it's worth a punt for a tenner!


----------



## CMAC (Jul 17, 2014)

Scrindle said:



			Birchy explained it pretty well but essentially you can think of it like this.  In traditional betting you go to a bookie and pay your money for a betting slip.  If you win you win and if you lose, you walk away.

An easy way to think about Betfair is like a stock exchange. If you buy Tiger Woods Open Championship 2014 shares for a low price from speculators who think he'll probably do poorly, and then sell your shares back to the speculators when he is doing better than expected, for a higher price, you'll make money regardless of how he does in the end because you've already profited from your shares before the final result has come in.

It allows you to step into the shoes of the punter and the bookie, at the same time, which creates an interesting opportunity.  Since you're backing a result and then laying the same result (betting against it) at different odds, on an exchange, you can use some of your 'theoretical profit' to fund the lay since you're basically matching your own bet once all the bets made on the 'market' have been reconciled by the gambling company (Betfair, in this instance).

If I use an example it may help.

To make the figures simple let's say that I have backed Tiger to win at odds of 20/1 for Â£10.  I would end up with a Â£190 profit if he did so.  The first round finishes and Tiger has had a random storm and is leading by 3 or 4 strokes.  Everyone suddenly gets Tiger Fever and the odds drop down to 5/1 for him to win.  If I then bet against Tiger at odds of 5/1 with a liability of, say, Â£160, taken from the Â£190 of profit from my first bet should it come through, I would end up with a situation where no matter what the result of the Open is, I win Â£30 either way, having only risked Â£10 in the first place.  Essentially, it is the same as 'cashing out' at higher odds to limit your losses, except that you're cashing out at lower odds to make a profit that is outcome independent.

The return on the above example isn't particularly very good since the odds aren't going to flip very much, given the circumstances, but it may happen.

Typically you would do this during something like a tennis match where someone like Federer is playing against a not very good player and his betting odds are virtually 1 to 1 (let's say decimal odds of 1.02 or something).  You could bet against Federer winning for Â£1,000 while only risking Â£20 yourself because the odds are so low (Â£1,000 x 1.02 = Â£20 liability for Â£1,000 return).  All that has to happen is for Federer's serve to be broken and the odds might raise to something like 1.4/1.5, at which point you can immediately place another bet in favour of him winning this time, using your 'theoretical winnings', of Â£600 for example which would give you a situation where you end up winning Â£400 regardless of the outcome of the match.

You need a predictable sport like tennis to do it reliably.  Golf isn't very good for it, ironically, but I think the potential is there so it's worth a punt for a tenner!
		
Click to expand...

thanks for trying to explain it- still havent a clue and the reason I only do casino gambling...occasionaly


----------



## Slab (Jul 17, 2014)

Welcome Shaun

You don't need to post the same thing 4 times in different areas of the site (it makes you look like you only joined here to promote the product)

Where do you play?


----------



## Fish (Jul 17, 2014)

Scrindle said:



			Birchy explained it pretty well but essentially you can think of it like this.  In traditional betting you go to a bookie and pay your money for a betting slip.  If you win you win and if you lose, you walk away.

An easy way to think about Betfair is like a stock exchange. If you buy Tiger Woods Open Championship 2014 shares for a low price from speculators who think he'll probably do poorly, and then sell your shares back to the speculators when he is doing better than expected, for a higher price, you'll make money regardless of how he does in the end because you've already profited from your shares before the final result has come in.

It allows you to step into the shoes of the punter and the bookie, at the same time, which creates an interesting opportunity.  Since you're backing a result and then laying the same result (betting against it) at different odds, on an exchange, you can use some of your 'theoretical profit' to fund the lay since you're basically matching your own bet once all the bets made on the 'market' have been reconciled by the gambling company (Betfair, in this instance).

If I use an example it may help.

To make the figures simple let's say that I have backed Tiger to win at odds of 20/1 for Â£10.  I would end up with a Â£190 profit if he did so.  The first round finishes and Tiger has had a random storm and is leading by 3 or 4 strokes.  Everyone suddenly gets Tiger Fever and the odds drop down to 5/1 for him to win.  If I then bet against Tiger at odds of 5/1 with a liability of, say, Â£160, taken from the Â£190 of profit from my first bet should it come through, I would end up with a situation where no matter what the result of the Open is, I win Â£30 either way, having only risked Â£10 in the first place.  Essentially, it is the same as 'cashing out' at higher odds to limit your losses, except that you're cashing out at lower odds to make a profit that is outcome independent.

The return on the above example isn't particularly very good since the odds aren't going to flip very much, given the circumstances, but it may happen.

Typically you would do this during something like a tennis match where someone like Federer is playing against a not very good player and his betting odds are virtually 1 to 1 (let's say decimal odds of 1.02 or something).  You could bet against Federer winning for Â£1,000 while only risking Â£20 yourself because the odds are so low (Â£1,000 x 1.02 = Â£20 liability for Â£1,000 return).  All that has to happen is for Federer's serve to be broken and the odds might raise to something like 1.4/1.5, at which point you can immediately place another bet in favour of him winning this time, using your 'theoretical winnings', of Â£600 for example which would give you a situation where you end up winning Â£400 regardless of the outcome of the match.

You need a predictable sport like tennis to do it reliably.  Golf isn't very good for it, ironically, but I think the potential is there so it's worth a punt for a tenner!
		
Click to expand...

I've cut & pasted this so I thank you, I need to look into it and study this further :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 17, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Maybe in 2001 as he'd just won a few majors recently, right now he hasn't won a major in 6 years, he hasn't really hit a ball in anger in months and has just recovered from back surgery. It doesn't give any indication. That he'll be in the hunt at all, the fact that the odds are shorter for him missing the cut than winning it says a lot.

We'll know soon enough.
		
Click to expand...

Have you you checked all players to miss the cut. All of the players have shirted odds to be cut than win. I take your points on board. Just missing the cut one is same for all players.


----------



## Fish (Jul 17, 2014)

Bogey Bogey start, they should name a sub after him....dive dive dive


----------



## Val (Jul 17, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Have you you checked all players to miss the cut. All of the players have shirted odds to be cut than win. I take your points on board. Just missing the cut one is same for all players.
		
Click to expand...

I take that point I suppose.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 17, 2014)

No chance.  No way. Nada. 

Nice to see him back though.  All smiles and a proper ray of sunshine on the Links.


----------



## CMAC (Jul 17, 2014)

Snelly said:



			No chance.  No way. Nada. 

Nice to see him back though.  All smiles and a proper ray of sunshine on the Links.
		
Click to expand...

anyone can wait till he's started and over par to make a 'prediction' :rofl:


----------



## Val (Jul 17, 2014)

CMAC said:



			anyone can wait till he's started and over par to make a 'prediction' :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

And many predicted from the start he wouldn't do it, I'd be surprised if he breaks par today in perfect conditions.


----------



## CMAC (Jul 17, 2014)

Valentino said:



			And many predicted from the start he wouldn't do it, I'd be surprised if he breaks par today in perfect conditions.
		
Click to expand...

very possible, as with all Opens there will be some big names missing the cut, happens every year, discussing it makes it interesting.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

Valentino said:



			And many predicted from the start he wouldn't do it, I'd be surprised if he breaks par today in perfect conditions.
		
Click to expand...

Predicting that he wouldn't be at his best is hardly worthy of a medal, he's been out for 3 months and has played only 2 rounds prior to the Open... Lets see how many predict him missing the cut in the final major :thup:

He still hasn't missed the cut here yet so still very early days...


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

Back to +1 :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jul 17, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Back to +1 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Is that how many fairways he's hit


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

Fish said:



			Is that how many fairways he's hit 
	View attachment 11500

Click to expand...

He hasn't hit driver yet so we are safe :thup:


----------



## Val (Jul 17, 2014)

CMAC said:



			very possible, as with all Opens there will be some big names missing the cut, happens every year, discussing it makes it interesting.
		
Click to expand...

There is discussing it then ramming nonsense down peoples necks about a guy who hasn't played in months winning it because he has 14 majors despite his last win being 6 years ago. I'm no Tiger hater but it gives me pleasure seeing all the lovers take a big slice of humble pie when he fails to meet their silly predictions.



DAVEYBOY said:



			Predicting that he wouldn't be at his best is hardly worthy of a medal, *he's been out for 3 months and has played only 2 rounds prior to the Open*... Lets see how many predict him missing the cut in the final major :thup:

He still hasn't missed the cut here yet so still very early days...
		
Click to expand...

Not doubting that Davyboy, but the bolded part of your post has been the point I made all along, the come back from the lovers has always been "he has 14 majors". That is nonsense, Jack had 18 when he played his last, I didn't hear anyone saying he'd win.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

-1 under after a horror start and he seems to be swinging well... Can he make that cut?


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

Another stunning shot from Tiger and the doubters are scratching there heads 

:rofl:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 17, 2014)

Fish said:



			Is that how many fairways he's hit 
	View attachment 11500

Click to expand...

It's actually the number he has missed


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 17, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			-1 under after a horror start and he seems to be swinging well... Can he make that cut?
		
Click to expand...

Make that -2


----------



## slicer79 (Jul 17, 2014)

Things looking better now!


----------



## Scrindle (Jul 17, 2014)

My tradeoff punt is certainly looking better!  I can already trade off for a profit at the moment but I think I'll let it ride for a while - try and make a bit more!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 17, 2014)

Do we have to put up with 4 (2?) days of these shot by shot updates?


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Do we have to put up with 4 (2?) days of these shot by shot updates?   

Click to expand...

Is someone holding a gun to your head? &#128560;&#128299;

Another nice shot into the par 3 from Tiger


----------



## Birchy (Jul 17, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Do we have to put up with 4 (2?) days of these shot by shot updates?   

Click to expand...

To be fair it is in a Tiger thread so what do you expect?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 17, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Do we have to put up with 4 (2?) days of these shot by shot updates?   

Click to expand...

Probably. & if he doesn't win it some smart arse won't be able to resist saying "told you so"
As if it was a massive prediction.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

And he holes the Bitdie putt :clap:

Imagine his score if he wasn't so rusty ay  :thup:


----------



## londonlewis (Jul 17, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Do we have to put up with 4 (2?) days of these shot by shot updates?   

Click to expand...

I have a suggestion for you. Don't read this thread...


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Probably. & if he doesn't win it some smart arse won't be able to resist saying "told you so"
As if it was a massive prediction.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget a lot on this thread said he will not make the cut and Phil's mate had money on that with his huge 30/1 odds :rofl:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 17, 2014)

It was looking a bit dodgy for him at the start but even when he was scrambling for pars he was putting very well. Now his approach play is clicking as well, good mentality to pull it together.

Rory hitting it really well, and obviously scoring well, but he could be even lower if the putting was a bit sharper.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 17, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			It was looking a bit dodgy for him at the start but even when he was scrambling for pars he was putting very well. Now his approach play is clicking as well, good mentality to pull it together.

Rory hitting it really well, and obviously scoring well, but he could be even lower if the putting was a bit sharper.
		
Click to expand...

rory now 5 and Tiger at 10's. Few bookies hoping for them to crash tomorrow I'm sure!


----------



## Val (Jul 17, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			And he holes the Bitdie putt :clap:

Imagine his score if he wasn't so rusty ay  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I can't imagine and we shouldn't, imaginations can run wild


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2014)

Good solid round from him - certainly a better back 9. 

Anything other than an iron of the tee and he looked a bit dodgy.


----------



## Val (Jul 17, 2014)

In at 3 under, good effort. I reckon he'll be 5 back at the end of the night and probably 8 or so back by the time he tee's off tomorrow.

Another interesting day tomorrow for the former no 1


----------



## CMAC (Jul 17, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Nae chance!



Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Mate has put a tenner on him missing the cut at 30/1 - think that's a better safer bet
		
Click to expand...




Valentino said:



			Tiger has no chance, I'd put my house on it.

He hasn't had 4 competitive rounds since March.

I'll go as far to say he'll be lucky to make the cut
		
Click to expand...




3565 said:



			Any odds on him NOT to win a Major again? I'll take it! :thup:
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Tiger won't win this week. I'm convinced of that. He may feature but I think there are too many good golfers playing who no longer fear him
		
Click to expand...




DaveM said:



			Sorry but anyone who backs Tiger. Brings to mind the old saying "a fool and his money etc".
		
Click to expand...




Valentino said:



			He has as much chance of winning as the any local pro or amateur who has qualified, however anyone who thinks he will win is deluded, he has no chance. He says he's hitting the ball well, I'm hitting the ball we'll but it didn't stop Liverbirdie taking some cash off me tonight.
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Not going to happen imo. I fancy a European and would love to see someone like Donald do it. I have a gut feeling Jimenez might have a decent week
		
Click to expand...




JCW said:



			I will eat my Titleist golf hat if he does , pass the salt ...............................EYG
		
Click to expand...




peterlav said:



			Really don't think Woods has any chance. I've had a little bet on him to miss the cut
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Bogey Bogey start, they should name a sub after him....dive dive dive 

Click to expand...




Snelly said:



			No chance.  No way. Nada. 

Nice to see him back though.  All smiles and a proper ray of sunshine on the Links.
		
Click to expand...

:mmm:


----------



## CMAC (Jul 17, 2014)

Valentino said:



*There is discussing it then ramming nonsense down peoples necks* about a guy who hasn't played in months winning it because he has 14 majors despite his last win being 6 years ago. I'm no Tiger hater but it gives me pleasure seeing all the lovers take a big slice of humble pie when he fails to meet their silly predictions.
		
Click to expand...

just making a prediction based on his last 4 days playing and attitude is _'Ramming nonsense down peoples necks'_


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2014)

Comps four rounds isn't it ? 

Bit early for the self back slaps and told you so's isn't it ?


----------



## One Planer (Jul 17, 2014)

CMAC said:



			:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Has the Open finished already?


----------



## CMAC (Jul 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Comps four rounds isn't it ? 

Bit early for the self back slaps and told you so's isn't it ?
		
Click to expand...




Gareth said:



			Has the Open finished already?
		
Click to expand...

lol you guys take the biscuit, you read whatever you want into any Tiger post.


is this a 5 minute argument or the full half hour :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2014)

CMAC said:



			lol you guys take the biscuit, you read whatever you want into any Tiger post.


is this a 5 minute argument or the full half hour :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing you will post the point you are trying to make at some point soon ?


----------



## londonlewis (Jul 17, 2014)

To be fair I think CMAC was right to get that post out. 
Because let's face it, if Tiger had shot 6 over everyone would be on here saying he doesn't have the minerals to win another major.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2014)

londonlewis said:



			To be fair I think CMAC was right to get that post out. 
Because let's face it, if Tiger had shot 6 over everyone would be on here saying he doesn't have the minerals to win another major.
		
Click to expand...


That's because the tournament can be lost on the first round but can't be won on the first round 

Surely the told you so's etc can happen when it's known which way it is going to go


----------



## CMAC (Jul 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's because the tournament can be lost on the first round but can't be won on the first round 

*Surely the told you so's etc can happen when it's known which way it is going to go*

Click to expand...

Dear Philip, you really must learn to properly read a post before going off half cocked........yet again!

you are making up words in peoples posts that really don't exist in this dimension. 

need any help I will happily re-type my smiley in larger font


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Comps four rounds isn't it ? 

Bit early for the self back slaps and told you so's isn't it ?
		
Click to expand...

I missed it in thread earlier Phil. Was it a typo? Where the hell did ya get 30/1 on him missing cut!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I missed it in thread earlier Phil. Was it a typo? Where the hell did ya get 30/1 on him missing cut!!
		
Click to expand...


It was missing the cut in both the remaining majors and from Jennings


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Dear Philip, you really must learn to properly read a post before going off half cocked........yet again!

you are making up words in peoples posts that really don't exist in this dimension. 

need any help I will happily re-type my smiley in larger font

Click to expand...

So your point by highlighting every post that predicted Woods wouldn't win etc was what exactly ?


----------



## londonlewis (Jul 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's because the tournament can be lost on the first round but can't be won on the first round 

Surely the told you so's etc can happen when it's known which way it is going to go
		
Click to expand...

By using this logic it means that no one can comment on whether Tiger will or won't beat Jack Nickalus' record because Tiger's career is not over and we don't know which way it is going to go... 

Therefore, please refrain from Tiger bashing in this forum.


----------



## CMAC (Jul 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So your point by highlighting every post that predicted Woods wouldn't win etc was what exactly ?
		
Click to expand...

you know, I always used to say there was no such thing as a stupid question


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was missing the cut in both the remaining majors and from Jennings
		
Click to expand...

Oh right. Ok. Those odds make more sense now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2014)

londonlewis said:



			By using this logic it means that no one can comment on whether Tiger will or won't beat Jack Nickalus' record because Tiger's career is not over and we don't know which way it is going to go... 

Therefore, please refrain from Tiger bashing in this forum.
		
Click to expand...

So now you want no negative posts about Tiger to be posted on this forum ?!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2014)

CMAC said:



			you know, I always used to say there was no such thing as a stupid question

Click to expand...


If it's that stupid you won't mind clarifying - I personally think you were just trying to point score against people who wrote of Tigers chances in this comp ( despite 3 rounds left ) - but if I m wrong I'm sure you will correct me and let us know exactly what your point was ?


----------



## Val (Jul 17, 2014)

CMAC said:



			just making a prediction based on his last 4 days playing and attitude is _'Ramming nonsense down peoples necks'_ 

Click to expand...

Be confused all you like, there is no telling you. Your retort has been "he's won 14 majors" despite the fact he aint hit a ball in anger since March, if you are happy im pleased but lets see how far you hide WHEN he fails to win.

I will add, he's won nothing yet and he's not made the cut yet either.


----------



## Val (Jul 17, 2014)

CMAC said:



			you know, I always used to say there was no such thing as a stupid question

Click to expand...

There isn't but there is such a thing as a stupid answer.


----------



## londonlewis (Jul 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So now you want no negative posts about Tiger to be posted on this forum ?!
		
Click to expand...

I was merely using your logic in a different format. 
You can't have it both ways Phil.


----------



## Val (Jul 17, 2014)

londonlewis said:



			To be fair I think CMAC was right to get that post out. 
Because let's face it, *if Tiger had shot 6 over everyone would be on here saying he doesn't have the minerals to win another major.*

Click to expand...

Absolutely spot on, and rightly so IMO.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 17, 2014)

CMAC said:



			:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## CMAC (Jul 17, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Be confused all you like, there is no telling you. Your retort has been "he's won 14 majors" despite the fact he aint hit a ball in anger since March, if you are happy im pleased but *lets see how far you hide WHEN he fails to win.*

I will add, he's won nothing yet and he's not made the cut yet either.
		
Click to expand...

val you can post my thoughts on the front page of the telegraph if or when he doesnt win, theres no hiding its just discussion, didnt realise you hated him that much.


----------



## tsped83 (Jul 17, 2014)

Get lives people, seriously. Better still, stop bickering like little girls and watch the golf? Just a thought.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2014)

londonlewis said:



			I was merely using your logic in a different format. 
You can't have it both ways Phil.
		
Click to expand...


I haven't asked for it in anyway - I just stated that the tournament can't be won on the first day but lost on the first day


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I haven't asked for it in anyway - I just stated that the tournament can't be won on the first day but lost on the first day
		
Click to expand...

On a post earlier you said something about how all of the Tiger talk is getting tedious... STOP talking nonsesnse on every post involving Tiger then!!!

When he does win another major you are going to look like a fool!!!


----------



## Val (Jul 17, 2014)

CMAC said:



			val you can post my thoughts on the front page of the telegraph if or when he doesnt win, theres no hiding its just discussion, didnt realise you hated him that much.
		
Click to expand...

I don't hate him at all, if anything I quite like him. I do however love the Tiger lovers bleating on at how good he is and how he'll win majors blah blah blah then he doesn't. He's had his day, im not saying he's finished but i'd be surprised if he wins another major.

I don't want him to win any more, he's got 14 and he's getting on so lets see some fresh blood rise up. Thats my thinking.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

Valentino said:



			I don't hate him at all, if anything I quite like him. I do however love the Tiger lovers bleating on at how good he is and how he'll win majors blah blah blah then he doesn't. He's had his day, im not saying he's finished but i'd be surprised if he wins another major.

I don't want him to win any more, he's got 14 and he's getting on so lets see some fresh blood rise up. Thats my thinking.
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather see him break Jacks record so there will then be no doubt what so ever that he is the greatest of all time but hey we are both entitled to our own opinion and I respect yours :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So now you want no negative posts about Tiger to be posted on this forum ?!
		
Click to expand...

Of course you can post negative comments,but you're starting to look slightly obsessed


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 17, 2014)

Seems we have lost yet another thread to petty squabbling


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

Valentino said:



			In at 3 under, good effort. I reckon he'll be 5 back at the end of the night and probably 8 or so back by the time he tee's off tomorrow.

Another interesting day tomorrow for the former no 1 

Click to expand...

It would seem that he will only be 3 back from the sole leader so Woods in great position after round 1 and making the cut should be a definite


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Seems we have lost yet another thread to petty squabbling
		
Click to expand...

Yep and mainly involving and caused by our very own Liverpoo Phill AGAIN :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 17, 2014)

Not seen any of his round yet,kept an eye on the leaderboard whilst at work & didn't know what to expect after his 1st 2 holes.


----------



## shivas irons (Jul 17, 2014)

I backed Tiger at 25/1, went in the bookies today and got 33/1 on him after he was at +2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 17, 2014)

CMAC said:



			:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Has he won? Yes he played nicely but only joint 9th to date. Long way to go


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 17, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			I backed Tiger at 25/1, went in the bookies today and got 33/1 on him after he was at +2 

Click to expand...

I'd be laying it now.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 17, 2014)

shivas irons said:



			I backed Tiger at 25/1, went in the bookies today and got 33/1 on him after he was at +2 

Click to expand...

Have to say, you are a brave man putting more money on him after that start. He could easily have gone into meltdown.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Has he won? Yes he played nicely but only joint 9th to date. Long way to go
		
Click to expand...

No but he's doing a lot better than many had predicted on here :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 17, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			No but he's doing a lot better than many had predicted on here :thup:
		
Click to expand...

True but as McIlroy proved last week one round is no guarantee of success. It was only -3. Come back IF he wins. As I said, long way to go although good to see him swing better than his last time out in the US


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			True but as McIlroy proved last week one round is no guarantee of success. It was only -3. Come back IF he wins. As I said, long way to go although good to see him swing better than his last time out in the US
		
Click to expand...

I agree and even as a Tiger fan I also thought he may have a bad tournament just as most players would after what he has endured the past few months, just good to see him put a decent score together and who knows he may shoot +2/3/4 tomorrow just like a lot of other very good players today. One things for certain... He will never give up.


----------



## Val (Jul 17, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			It would seem that he will only be 3 back from the sole leader so Woods in great position after round 1 and making the cut should be a definite 

Click to expand...

He sure is, afternoon starters are to get the worst of the conditions so a real test of character tomorrow afternoon.

It's already looking like it could be a great open.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 17, 2014)

Valentino said:



			He sure is, afternoon starters are to get the worst of the conditions so a real test of character tomorrow afternoon.

It's already looking like it could be a great open.
		
Click to expand...

Bizarre as it sounds, I think poor weather may help him. He's still erratic from the tee but he fights harder than any other. 

Will be interesting to see if 'Friday Rory' plays tomorrow.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

Valentino said:



			He sure is, afternoon starters are to get the worst of the conditions so a real test of character tomorrow afternoon.

It's already looking like it could be a great open.
		
Click to expand...

It would seem the morning starters are to recieve the worst of the weather tomorrow, rain and slightly higher winds predicted in the morning...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2014)

If he can get away without using driver tomorrow he will be around the pack - short game was very good today


----------



## Val (Jul 17, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			It would seem the morning starters are to recieve the worst of the weather tomorrow, rain and slightly higher winds predicted in the morning...
		
Click to expand...

Weather must be changing then as it was initially suggested afternoon starters would get the worst.

Whoever gets it it's going to be interesting


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Weather must be changing then as it was initially suggested afternoon starters would get the worst.

Whoever gets it it's going to be interesting
		
Click to expand...

The weather forecast for the weekend is going to make it extremely interesting :thup:

Actually scrap that, it's changed again for the weekend :rofl: Rain with very low wind, lower than today so it could make the course easier with water on the greens.


----------



## CMAC (Jul 17, 2014)

its shaping up to be a cracking Open with great names in the mix.

Lets see if we can make this thread a cracker and not cracked!


----------



## JCW (Jul 17, 2014)

Tiger was -5 for last 16 holes which is very good going for someone who has played little tournament golf , it was the best conditions mind but can he do it when the real chase is on , Rory is the man to beat , he wont keep shooting high 70`s again like he has done , a 70 be good for the 2nd round and he looks solid ..............................EYG


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 17, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			One things for certain... He will never give up.
		
Click to expand...

Now THAT we can agree on!

Great turnaround for him today, let's see if he can build on it tomorrow....


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Now THAT we can agree on!

Great turnaround for him today, let's see if he can build on it tomorrow....
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jul 17, 2014)

fundy said:



			Unless you have another mate whos offered him a stupid price then your mate is lying, no chance he got 30/1 on him missing the cut. 7/2 biggest price about
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this....as I got 3/1....


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 17, 2014)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Agree with this....as I got 3/1....
		
Click to expand...

Asked Phil this already. Was to miss cut in next major too.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 17, 2014)

weather looking a bit crazy for Saturday.


----------



## peterlav (Jul 17, 2014)

Thought he would miss the cut because he has played 2 competitive rounds in about 3 months, didn't realise this made me a 'Tiger Hater'
Really doesn't take a lot for this forum to descend into a playground row does it!


----------



## CMAC (Jul 18, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Thought he would miss the cut because he has played 2 competitive rounds in about 3 months, didn't realise this made me a 'Tiger Hater'
Really doesn't take a lot for this forum to descend into a playground row does it!
		
Click to expand...

who called you a tiger hater? bit over sensitive there:smirk:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 18, 2014)

Hmm.... Another dodgy start. Early days but the putter doesn't seem as hot today. Let's see if he can pull it together.....


----------



## Val (Jul 18, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Hmm.... Another dodgy start. Early days but the putter doesn't seem as hot today. Let's see if he can pull it together.....
		
Click to expand...

Dodgy to say the least and back at level, and in the heavy rough on the third. Not good for ole tiger


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Dodgy to say the least and back at level, and in the heavy rough on the third. Not good for ole tiger
		
Click to expand...

Very poor with the driver - needs to sort that out if he is to challenge


----------



## ger147 (Jul 18, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Very poor with the driver - needs to sort that out if he is to challenge
		
Click to expand...

Looks like his driver is going to cost him his weekend.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 18, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Very poor with the driver - needs to sort that out if he is to challenge
		
Click to expand...

It amazes me how someone as good as Tiger can be so bad with a driver. It just doesn't make any sense


----------



## 3565 (Jul 18, 2014)

Would be good for golf if Mcilroy, Fowler and Garcia in a 3 way shoot out come Sunday afternoon


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 18, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It amazes me how someone as good as Tiger can be so bad with a driver. It just doesn't make any sense
		
Click to expand...

 I can't believe how far off line quite a few of the players have been when hitting irons off the tee.


----------



## Scrindle (Jul 18, 2014)

Well, unless Tiger sorts himself out over the weekend and pulls out a worldie my punt on him appears to have been a waste.

At least I'm making more than enough money on Rory to cover it!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It amazes me how someone as good as Tiger can be so bad with a driver. It just doesn't make any sense
		
Click to expand...

If he doesn't sort out whatever the problem is he certainly will struggle to challenge for majors - it's crucial to be able to drive a ball straight


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 18, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If he doesn't sort out whatever the problem is he certainly will struggle to challenge for majors - it's crucial to be able to drive a ball straight
		
Click to expand...

It certainly is.


----------



## Val (Jul 18, 2014)

How's tiger getting on? Haven't heard from any lovers today, you've not quoted many posts today CMAC


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 18, 2014)

I always though that when Tiger matured and got over his obsession with length he would become a really great player.
Not to be it seems.

Control will always beat power in golf.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2014)

14 shots behind the leader - can say with confidence that he won't win the 2014 Open


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 18, 2014)

Gutsy up and down to make the cut but it's largely worked out as expected; just too soon after surgery, not enough golf played for him to be competitive.

Looks like the "no chancers" are vindicated. Unless someone still thinks he has a chance.......?


----------



## CMAC (Jul 18, 2014)

Gloat all you want fellas , I had a hope against all the odds and it didnt pan out, shame, but thanks for a good first round Tiger.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Gutsy up and down to make the cut but it's largely worked out as expected; just too soon after surgery, not enough golf played for him to be competitive.

Looks like the "no chancers" are vindicated. Unless someone still thinks he has a chance.......?
		
Click to expand...


It was a great chip on the last but think his problems are more than just rustiness.


----------



## richart (Jul 18, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It amazes me how someone as good as Tiger can be so bad with a driver. It just doesn't make any sense
		
Click to expand...

 Seve had the same problem. Almost like he has got the yips with the driver.


----------



## richart (Jul 18, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Gutsy up and down to make the cut but it's largely worked out as expected; just too soon after surgery, not enough golf played for him to be competitive.

Looks like the "no chancers" are vindicated. Unless someone still thinks he has a chance.......?
		
Click to expand...

 Tees off first tomorrow in calm conditions, shoots 65, and then watches the storms come in and blow the leaders away.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2014)

richart said:



			Tees off first tomorrow in calm conditions, shoots 65, and then watches the storms come in and blow the leaders away.

Click to expand...


Pouring with rain in the morning there with it getting calmer from about 12ish


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 18, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Gloat all you want fellas , I had a hope against all the odds and it didnt pan out, shame, but thanks for a good first round Tiger.
		
Click to expand...

Fair play to you for sticking you head above the parapet and having the courage to make such a bold prediction and sticking with it. At least you would have gone to bed last night with a big smile on your face.


----------



## richart (Jul 18, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Pouring with rain in the morning there with it getting calmer from about 12ish
		
Click to expand...

 and you believe a British weather forecast Phil.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2014)

richart said:



			and you believe a British weather forecast Phil.

Click to expand...


Hope so because it's saying I will be able to get a round in from from 9 until 2 tomorrow


----------



## Dodger (Jul 18, 2014)

2 tee start tomorrow so no chance of Tiger doing that,in fact no chance of him doing it full stop.


----------



## richart (Jul 18, 2014)

Dodger said:



			2 tee start tomorrow so no chance of Tiger doing that,in fact no chance of him doing it full stop.
		
Click to expand...

 Why the two tee start ? Too many qualify or bad weather forecast.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 18, 2014)

richart said:



			Why the two tee start ? Too many qualify or bad weather forecast.
		
Click to expand...



Bad weather.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2014)

richart said:



			Why the two tee start ? Too many qualify or bad weather forecast.
		
Click to expand...

Thuderstorm risk in the afternoon


----------



## RobertB (Jul 18, 2014)

Tiger's problem in late 30s he's outgunned by those 15 years younger and from being one of longest of tee he's not now but he still gives driver an almighty lash. Needs to play with himself . He's not going to hit 396 yd drives, so he needs to be on the short stuff and let his strong irons/short game get him his score. He's been in this position for some time, and Heaney's major work with tiger was to get him to minimise risk of the miss.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 18, 2014)

RobertB said:



			Tiger's problem in late 30s he's outgunned by those 15 years younger and from being one of longest of tee he's not now but he still gives driver an almighty lash. *Needs to play with himself* . He's not going to hit 396 yd drives, so he needs to be on the short stuff and let his strong irons/short game get him his score. He's been in this position for some time, and Heaney's major work with tiger was to get him to minimise risk of the miss.
		
Click to expand...

Haha. I don't think he's got any problem in that department.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2014)

If Woods wins this 2014 Open I'll play H4H starkers. His driver was terrible and he looked so different to yesterday


----------



## JCW (Jul 18, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If Woods wins this 2014 Open I'll play H4H starkers. His driver was terrible and he looked so different to yesterday
		
Click to expand...

He better not win then as H4H event will be a one man event .......................EYG


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 18, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If Woods wins this 2014 Open I'll play H4H starkers. His driver was terrible and he looked so different to yesterday
		
Click to expand...

Very scary thought!!!

I think you (and all other H4H participants) are safe though!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 18, 2014)

I watched Woods give his driver an almighty lash on the 17th today and carve it OOB. Sometimes I really don't understand what goes on in his head, I'm an amateur golfer and I have better course management than he does


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 19, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I watched Woods give his driver an almighty lash on the 17th today and carve it OOB. Sometimes I really don't understand what goes on in his head, I'm an amateur golfer and I have better course management than he does  

Click to expand...

Hitting it off the first was an equally bizarre decision. It was almost like he was trying to get confidence with it or prove that he could.


----------



## Duckster (Jul 19, 2014)

So Woods is pretty much propping up the table of those who've made the cut, yet still goes out in the last group (granted off the 10th)??

Is this a bit of favoritism from the R&A?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 19, 2014)

Can see why they've done it but unless Tigger gets into red figures he should be shown as much as Matt Every or anyone else down at that end of the field - ain't gonna happen though.....


----------



## jp5 (Jul 19, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Can see why they've done it but unless Tigger gets into red figures he should be shown as much as Matt Every or anyone else down at that end of the field - ain't gonna happen though.....
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily, Tiger woods is the most successful golfer of the generation whereas Matt Every ain't.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 19, 2014)

Even the BBC is going to show a lot of Tiger but at least it won't be as bad as US TV where they would show lingering shots of him standing picking his nose when they could be showing someone in contention actually playing golf. I don't imagine we will miss much Rory coverage because of Tiger.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 19, 2014)

Ethan said:



			Even the BBC is going to show a lot of Tiger but at least it won't be as bad as US TV where they would show lingering shots of him standing picking his nose when they could be showing someone in contention actually playing golf. I don't imagine we will miss much Rory coverage because of Tiger.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, but we'll miss plenty from guys a few shots off the lead who might be playing themselves into contention....

However, I do want to see a bit of Tiger to see if he can improve on yesterday or if he's still having to grind it out.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2014)

I actually think it's a pretty good decision from the R&A to operate two tee starts, and a pretty big change from their staid and traditional approach. Just good to see players out there in what look "interesting" conditions on moving day


----------



## Piece (Jul 19, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I actually think it's a pretty good decision from the R&A to operate two tee starts, and a pretty big change from their staid and traditional approach. Just good to see players out there in what look "interesting" conditions on moving day
		
Click to expand...

I agree. It gives the organisers enough buffer time in case of lightning delays. There was a risk that most of today's play could have been wiped out meaning tomorrow would have been a bit naff.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 19, 2014)

jp5 said:



			Not necessarily, Tiger woods is the most successful golfer of the generation whereas Matt Every ain't.
		
Click to expand...

And they're both at the back of quite a large field.......


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 19, 2014)

Tiger playing a lot nicer today... I must of jinxed him yesterday


----------



## jp5 (Jul 19, 2014)

Imurg said:



			And they're both at the back of quite a large field.......
		
Click to expand...

So only the leaders should ever be shown? Not last year's winner, the local amateur, 64 year old Tom Watson? Perhaps there is interest in seeing players that aren't necessarily at the top of the field?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 19, 2014)

Get a grip will you....

Who said that..?
Not me.
I'm happy to see anyone playing a decent shot - I think they've got it right today on the whole.
We see Tiger when he plays a decent shot but we don't see him when he's just making pars  - because that's not interesting.
What is interesting is watching those in contention with a chance of winning.
Show those further down if there's something of interest.
It's been quite refreshing....


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 19, 2014)

Duckster said:



			So Woods is pretty much propping up the table of those who've made the cut, yet still goes out in the last group (granted off the 10th)??

Is this a bit of favoritism from the R&A?
		
Click to expand...

You're joking right?


----------



## Duckster (Jul 19, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			You're joking right?
		
Click to expand...

Was before I knew about the "U" draw for two tee starts.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 19, 2014)

Glad that Tiger is back and playing but even happier that he isn't close to contending.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 19, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Glad that Tiger is back and playing but even happier that he isn't close to contending.
		
Click to expand...

Will be finished before the contenders tee off.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Will be finished before the contenders tee off.
		
Click to expand...

No doubt we'll get to see the majority of his closing holes though. Not sure tomorrow will be a classic with such a big lead for McIlroy but he's blown them before although he looks to be fully in control. What's the forecast?


----------



## Snelly (Jul 20, 2014)

Woods is so slow. 

Approach to the 18th and he had 8 practice swings after a protracted discussion with his caddy.  He then proceeded to hook it into the rough, 40 yards short.  

I wonder if he would have done any better if he'd just walked up, got the yardage, pulled a club and whacked it?  We will never know but whatever, he sets a very poor example to his fanboys. 8 practice swings is absolutely unnecessary and just wastes time yet you can imagine Woods acolytes watching it and then mimicking the behaviour.


----------



## paddyc (Jul 20, 2014)

Just fell short 20 shots behind


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

So is it safe to say now - No he wont win the 2014 Open


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2014)

Snelly said:



			Woods is so slow. 

Approach to the 18th and he had 8 practice swings after a protracted discussion with his caddy.  He then proceeded to hook it into the rough, 40 yards short.  

I wonder if he would have done any better if he'd just walked up, got the yardage, pulled a club and whacked it?  We will never know but whatever, he sets a very poor example to his fanboys. 8 practice swings is absolutely unnecessary and just wastes time yet you can imagine Woods acolytes watching it and then mimicking the behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

Faldo commented about Tigers practice swings,was pretty much saying it didn't feel natural so needed to get a feel


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So is it safe to say now - No he wont win the 2014 Open
		
Click to expand...

:clap: 
Made the cut tho


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Woods finishes at 6 over ( 3 over today ) - question in the OP answered


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Woods finishes at 6 over ( 3 over today ) - question in the OP answered 

Click to expand...

Still made the cut and in doing so had a better week than the current Masters champion and the likes of Lee Westwood, not bad after a long lay off really.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 20, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Still made the cut and in doing so had a better week than the current Masters champion and the likes of Lee Westwood, not bad after a long lay off really.
		
Click to expand...

I'll agree with this. 

He's had a better tournament than most who haven't been injured and been in better form.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2014)

Assuming he plays a few more events before the USPGA, after that will be the time to judge.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 20, 2014)

He's playing in the Bridgestone but that's all before the PGA I believe.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 20, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Faldo commented about Tigers practice swings,was pretty much saying it didn't feel natural so needed to get a feel

Click to expand...

It was interesting listening to Faldo talking about him and how he walked off the practice ground on to the first tee and still needed six practice swings to get the feel for his swing.

Tiger was talking beforehand about having made some small changes following his op but nothing you could really notice. This week makes you wonder just how small those changes really were.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Assuming he plays a few more events before the USPGA, after that will be the time to judge.
		
Click to expand...

They were saying on 5Live that h hasnt managed 4 rounds in the 60's in a major since 08 - i thought he had in the masters one year but as they were saying on the telly - he just looks to have no control over the ball , the driving is going to cost him in majors and the field is so strong now. 

I think his body was dragged through that 1st round on fumes and the thrill of it being a major - before it didnt matter what others do - if he played well he won - now he also needs others to play poorly.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They were saying on 5Live that h hasnt managed 4 rounds in the 60's in a major since 08 - i thought he had in the masters one year but as they were saying on the telly - he just looks to have no control over the ball , the driving is going to cost him in majors and the field is so strong now. 

I think his body was dragged through that 1st round on fumes and the thrill of it being a major - before it didnt matter what others do - if he played well he won - now he also needs others to play poorly.
		
Click to expand...

He didn't need others to play poorly during his 5 wins last season, let's see how he plays when he is competition ready again :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			He didn't need others to play poorly during his 5 wins last season, let's see how he plays when he is competition ready again :thup:
		
Click to expand...

How many of those were majors.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How many of those were majors.
		
Click to expand...

Does it matter? One was The Players which is a Major field... Your Tiger negativity really is boring Phill. If you dislike him so much then why don't you stay away from the Tiger threads?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Does it matter? One was The Players which is a Major field... Your Tiger negativity really is boring Phill. If you dislike him so much then why don't you stay away from the Tiger threads?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it does matter because my post was in regards the majors and his performance in those in the last 6 years now as opposed to other events which arent majors and are set up very differently. 

Its a Woods thread and my post was about Woods - i wasnt slating him - its was an opinion about his game - if your response to any Woods post which isnt praising him is to rant at people them dont read the posts.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes it does matter because my post was in regards the majors and his performance in those in the last 6 years now as opposed to other events which arent majors and are set up very differently. 

Its a Woods thread and my post was about Woods - i wasnt slating him - its was an opinion about his game - if your response to any Woods post which isnt praising him is to rant at people them dont read the posts.
		
Click to expand...

Rant? Get a life you sad, sad man... You really do suck the life and soul out of this forum. 

I really do not get your motive for so many posts of utter nonsense on almost every thread that is posted. Are you trying to beat Homer's post count? Are you just sad and lonely? There must be something? 

All I know is you bore the life out of me &#128564;&#128564;&#128564;


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 20, 2014)

Pity he only had one face today - Mr Miserable.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Pity he only had one face today - Mr Miserable.
		
Click to expand...

Understandable really.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 20, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Understandable really.
		
Click to expand...

Not really - he knew he was out of it from the word go so he at least have accepted that and played with a smile on his face.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 20, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not really - he knew he was out of it from the word go so he at least have accepted that and played with a smile on his face.
		
Click to expand...

I saw him having a laugh with Dufner a few times but I didn't see it all so I can't really comment on his moody face, he wouldn't be the first player to look unhappy on a golf course though.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not really - he knew he was out of it from the word go so he at least have accepted that and played with a smile on his face.
		
Click to expand...

He hates loosing,as do all the greats. Probably very frustrated.


----------



## richy (Jul 20, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Rant? Get a life you sad, sad man... You really do suck the life and soul out of this forum. 

I really do not get your motive for so many posts of utter nonsense on almost every thread that is posted. Are you trying to beat Homer's post count? Are you just sad and lonely? There must be something? 

All I know is you bore the life out of me &#128564;&#128564;&#128564;
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## Dodger (Jul 20, 2014)

He's just told us all that he would pick himself for the Ryder Cup.

I wouldn't unless he shows some form and he's miles away at present.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Dodger said:



			He's just told us all that he would pick himself for the Ryder Cup.

I wouldn't unless he shows some form and he's miles away at present.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at his record - picking Woods would be good for Europe. Only time they have won since 99 was when he missed the RC.


----------



## Val (Jul 20, 2014)

He won't win the PGA either, he's had his day. Good first round but that was it, scraped through on the cut line and finished almost as far back as he could.

Good to see him back as the game is more interesting with him than without.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 20, 2014)

I think he finished 5 shots behind a 64 year old.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 20, 2014)

So when this all started he was gonna miss the cut,  he made it. Didn't really compete but after months out not the end of the world. Many players have had bad rounds in the past. I reckon it'll be well into next year by the time he's world number one again. Jacks record looking safer as each major passes.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2014)

I'd love to see Woods in the RC. He's nowhere near good enough at the moment. The Players may be a strong field but it isn't and never will be a major and so what he does or doesn't do there is irrelevant to Woods winning a major.


----------



## jp5 (Jul 20, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'd love to see Woods in the RC. He's nowhere near good enough at the moment. The Players may be a strong field but it isn't and never will be a major and so what he does or doesn't do there is irrelevant to Woods winning a major.
		
Click to expand...

So Kaymer winning the Players was irrelevant to him going on and winning the US Open?


----------



## cookelad (Jul 20, 2014)

3565 said:



			Would be good for golf if Mcilroy, Fowler and Garcia in a 3 way shoot out come Sunday afternoon
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2014)

jp5 said:



			So Kaymer winning the Players was irrelevant to him going on and winning the US Open?
		
Click to expand...

Of course. Garcia won the Players. How many majors has he won? He isn't alone either. At the end of the day the Players ISN'T a major so I don't see what the fascination is. Yes it has a strong field and the course is usually a challenge but I don't see any relevance between doing there and being a major winner


----------



## OldMate (Jul 20, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Of course. Garcia won the Players. How many majors has he won? He isn't alone either. At the end of the day the Players ISN'T a major so I don't see what the fascination is. Yes it has a strong field and the course is usually a challenge but I don't see any relevance between doing there and being a major winner
		
Click to expand...

The relevance is that the players themselves ascribe a very high importance to The Players.  If they are more focussed on doing well there it creates an atmosphere/pressure closer (albeit lesser) to the majors than regular tour events.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 20, 2014)

I would suggest the creds for winning the Players are less than they were 20 years ago. Since all the WGC events came along the Players (whilst still a great title to win) is further way from being considered for a 5th major than its ever been. The PGA has come up in my eyes and is a worthy major with an excellent field, shame its not a bit further back in the calendar, comes too soon after The Open for me. Winning the Players for me doesn't make you more likely to bag a major than if you'd won any of the WGC events or even the higher profile PGA tour events.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 20, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I think he finished 5 shots behind a 64 year old.
		
Click to expand...

Nice! Where is the like button?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2014)

Snelly said:



			Nice! Where is the like button?
		
Click to expand...


----------

